

Ask HN: Features for a programming resource portal? - andrew_gardener

What features would you like to see for a website linking to outside resources for programming languages&#x2F;frameworks&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;libraries?<p>I want to build a website to help programmers find relevant resources for beginner&#x2F;advanced subjects or tutorials for languages&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;whatever. I&#x27;ve had this idea for a side project in my head for a while now and I think I&#x27;ve finally convinced myself its worth pursuing.<p>It&#x27;ll mostly consist of a simple search + tagging system on links to other websites. The main thing I&#x27;m hopping to have to make it better than just googling is:<p>a) User rating system to help promote good resources and demote bad ones (think something like HN).<p>b) Focus on programming resources (so less crap links in results).<p>c) Some social aspects to add weight and opinion to resources.<p>The social aspects I&#x27;d like to add are comments on resource links and possibly forums for every top level category (languages, frameworks, etc) for QA and general discussion.<p>Does anyone have any ideas to add to the pot? I really interested in what what anyone has to say about this (criticisms included).
======
sharemywin
preferences/filter for language, platform etc. user request section for
content that doesn't exist. Be able to add code snippets. I would also build
landing page first to get some email addresses for members. No point in
building something out if people aren't gonig to use it.

~~~
andrew_gardener
Thanks for the advice and suggestions.

I'll likely just build a prototype and link it to HN for initial 'beta'
signups. I'm not really a fan of making landing pages to extract email
address. Its great for certain things but I don't think my side project really
needs one.

------
hershel
it seems pretty close to lobste.rs .

~~~
andrew_gardener
hummm, ya I guess that could be close to what I want to do. Thanks for the
heads up.

I'm planning to do stuff a little differently though (mostly visually. I don't
want to make a HN clone). The only other major difference is I want to
separate resource links from general discussion (just have them in different
tabs/sections or something).

